

Pay more, get less - michaelochurch
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2010/11/22/pay-more-get-less/

======
gatlin
>In short, a whole mess of industries are becoming hierarchical, cutthroat,
and >hellish, to such a point that very little actual work is getting done,
and what is >getting done is of low quality due to the enormity of political
bullshit people have >to stomach in these industries.

This is why I support worker cooperatives. I'm a firm believer that we can be
more productive and profitable working with rather than against each other.

------
rsanchez1
You just have to look at HP to see this. Leo Apothecker got paid a large sum
of money to essentially run HP into the ground, and he didn't even have to
backstab anyone. He wasn't in HP. Heck, they didn't even meet the guy before
hiring him.

~~~
michaelochurch
HP started dying with Fiorina, but that would equally well prove my point,
because she was the first one to start looting the company, turning it into a
shell of what it used to be.

